# Looking to build a gaming PC under 600 need some input.



## Slappchop (Aug 28, 2011)

I am new to making gaming desktops, for the desktop I am making, I am primarily looking to play pc games like Starcraft 2, team fortress 2, modern warfare 3, hopefully on high settings.

I am looking to spend about 600 dollars on the computer. I also need a keyboard, monitor, and mouse if you know of any awesome deals. 

These are the components I have so far.

Case:
*Thermaltake V3 Black Edition VL80001W2Z Black SECC / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133094&cm_sp=Cat_Computer_Cases-_-Weekly_Deals-_-11-133-094
$35

HDD:
*HITACHI HDS721050CLA362 (0F10381) 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822145299
$45

Motherboard:

*ASUS P7P55D-E LX LGA 1156 Intel P55 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard*



Newegg.com - ASUS P7P55D-E LX LGA 1156 Intel P55 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
95$

CPU:

*AMD Phenom II X4 840 3.2GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache Socket AM3 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor HDX840WFGMBOX*


Newegg.com - AMD Phenom II X4 840 3.2GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache Socket AM3 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor HDX840WFGMBOX
100$

RAM:

*CORSAIR Vengeance 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMZ4GX3M2A1600C9B*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233173
38$

PSU:
*CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139020&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-RSSDailyDeals-_-na-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=4171528&SID=fpp7ipb5wlcf

70$

Video Card:
*SAPPHIRE 100328L Radeon HD 6770 1GB GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102940
100$

DVD drive and OS already covered.

Total is 483$

I just need any input on whether or not this is a solid setup and good deals, I want my gaming desktop to have some longevity and I am very new to making computers, thanks .


----------



## Pr0GameFreak (Aug 23, 2011)

Was looking over some of the products.. but to say, your motherboard isnt compatible with your CPU


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You have an Intel Mobo and AMD CPU.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

This motherboard is compatible with your CPU choice at about the same price:

GIGABYTE GA-970A-UD3 AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard $104.99

Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-970A-UD3 AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard

The memory below is on the QVL for said motherboard:

G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL $32.99

Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL


----------



## Slappchop (Aug 28, 2011)

Okay, thanks for pointing that out, also, that ram you sent me a link for, it says it is designed for intel motherboards, it will be fine with the gigabyte one?

Does this look like a good setup(replacing my ram and MoBo with the one linked in the post above), I would prefer to get the most bang for my buck so I can keep the parts fora long time without having to upgrade.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

The RAM I linked is on the company's certified memory list for the motherboard. If you look down the details list on Newegg you will also find this: Compatible with Intel P55 & *AMD Phenom II/Llano* platforms.

Intel has the best performing CPUs, if you are willing to pay the hundreds of dollars required to purchase a top-end one. However, AMD CPUs have an excellent performance to price ratio and often give you more value in a budget build.

I would recommend spending a bit more and getting this CPU:

AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Deneb 3.2GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor HDZ955FBGMBOX $120

With the Black edition you can overclock if necessary and thus tweak more lifespan out of the CPU if you need to in the future.

Newegg.com - AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Deneb 3.2GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor HDZ955FBGMBOX


----------



## Slappchop (Aug 28, 2011)

Is this motherboard compatible with this CPU?
MoBo:
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-970A-UD3 AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard
CPU:
Newegg.com - AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Black Edition Thuban 3.3GHz, 3.7GHz Turbo 6 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Six-Core Desktop Processor HDE00ZFBGRBOX


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Yes. Basically, you can look at the socket type and get an idea of of what CPU will work with what motherboard. More specifically, you should go to the motherboard manufacturer's website and see what CPUs have been tested for compatibility with the board. Oftentimes new BIOS versions will allow older boards to use newer same-socket CPUs.

GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Socket AM3+ - AMD 970 - GA-970A-UD3 (rev. 1.0)

Personally, I'd go with a bit less expensive processor and apply that money toward a better video card. No games out there today will use that six-core processor to its maximum capability but will utilize features in more advanced video cards than the one you selected.

SAPPHIRE 100314-3L Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card $174.99 (154.99 after rebate)

Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE 100314-3L Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card


----------

